# diamond wine rack



## appleweld (Feb 17, 2010)

here is the wine rack dad just built. spalted ambrosia tiger maple. holds 246 bottles. 7'tall 4'wide 12" deep. the top says cabin retreat. when i get the labels done, ill post that also. we have only made one batch of wine so there is a lot of extra room now for misc storage. the fermenting table is the same wood 18" wide 7'long. the legs are from an old lathe. wine on the left and center is a dry pear from juice we pressed in october. the red is a summer breeze kit from here. both will bottle in a week or so, then im thinking of a rubarb or a stawberry. we planted 1/2 acre of stawberrys last year that will be ready in june, so id like to get the wine perfected before we make in large quanities. thanks for looking. sorry, im having a fit trying to get the pics on here. i have to resize so small to get it to upload, the image is tiny. how do you get it bigger?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2010)

Ashley, that rack looks really nice and it will be something to treasure forever since your dad made it.


----------



## appleweld (Feb 17, 2010)

any tips on the picture issue, ive got three more id like to put with this.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## gaudet (Feb 18, 2010)

not sure if it would work, but when you edit your pictures try changing canvas size and scale it down to 5X7 and reduce the quality from high to medium/low...... It should help.......

Thats a nice wine rack


----------



## grapeman (Feb 18, 2010)

Try using Microsoft's Image Resizer utility. With it you can generally get up to 800x600 and keep the size small enough. Alternatevely use a picture hosting service like Photbucket and copy the code here and the picture shows up. Check out this post. 
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=9507


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 18, 2010)

Probably obvious but you do have it bolted to the wall right?
That would not be good to have it filled up with 200+ bottles and then tump over one day...............


----------



## grapeman (Feb 18, 2010)

Those are probably the nicest wood in wine racks and winemaking table I have ever seen. That's violin grade wood there! Tell your dad he is really lucky to have such great wood to work with! I used to spend $50 or morefor a violin blank to work with. I had to give up making them because my thumbs got arthritis too bad to hold the thumb planes any more.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 18, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 18, 2010)

from one woodworker to another "well done, my friend, well done".

Probably be full soon BUT please bolt to wall.

rrawhide


----------



## vcasey (Feb 18, 2010)

Your dad out did himself, that is a very beautiful wine rack and table. Considering the quality wood used, I'll bet its secured to the wall pretty well. 1/2 acre of strawberries? My sons want to visit around picking time. Personally, I would decline. They went through almost a gallon last night!


----------



## Scott (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice work there,puts the one I'm building to shame.


----------



## Bert (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice indeed......Looks great....Now to get it loaded with wine....Have fun and enjoy this great hobby....


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## admiral (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful work!



Now to fill it!


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 18, 2010)

That's the problem with mine.... IT'S EMPTY.


But I am starting to bottle finally.


P.S. mine holds 150 Admiral. (from the question on the other thread)


----------



## pracz (Feb 18, 2010)

That is very cool looking!!!

I would love to try that but I would probably cut my hand off or something. Then it would be harder to make wine...


----------



## appleweld (Feb 18, 2010)

actually not yet, it will be going in our cabin when i get it done this fall. as for now the temporary location is in the basement. i will attach to the wall though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2010)

That must be one hell of a cabin! Just remember what you have is more then furniture..you have heirlooms to pass down in the family.


----------



## RickC (Mar 17, 2010)

Excellent wine rack. Your dad dida great job...


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 17, 2010)

appleman said:


> Those are probably the nicest wood in wine racks and winemaking table I have ever seen. That's violin grade wood there! Tell your dad he is really lucky to have such great wood to work with! I used to spend $50 or morefor a violin blank to work with. I had to give up making them because my thumbs got arthritis too bad to hold the thumb planes any more.



A shame you don't make violins anymore. I'm in the market to upgrade from the el cheapo chinese ebay violin I play now.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 17, 2010)

Those are some beautiful wine racks! Great workmanship there.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful wood, I always loved Tiger Maple and Birds eye!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 17, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> appleman said:
> 
> 
> > Those are probably the nicest wood in wine racks and winemaking table I have ever seen. That's violin grade wood there! Tell your dad he is really lucky to have such great wood to work with! I used to spend $50 or morefor a violin blank to work with. I had to give up making them because my thumbs got arthritis too bad to hold the thumb planes any more.
> ...








My old hands don't want to handle the thumb plane anymore. Those little suckers are hard on the joints and I don't like to use power tools for such intricate and delicate work. You measure the thickness of the back in millimeters with calipers and plane the wood off in minute amounts.


They are fun to build and sound great when done. You just don't get tones like that from mass produced instruments. Give it a try. It can be just as addicting as winemaking and is even slower in progress than wine!


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 17, 2010)

LOOK AT THAT! that's something to be proud of! I just hope you gave him a big hug and kiss from all of us for just being able to gaze at it




and I'm sure I speak for every one when I say I'm green with envy!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW !!!!


----------



## hayfire (Mar 19, 2010)

That is beautiful.


----------



## scubaman2151 (May 25, 2010)

Very nice indeed. I just love the design and appearance of the diamond rack.


Scuba


----------

